# Mead mud guard splashers



## serg (Jan 16, 2015)

Look good, two colors. Special thanks of Joe josehuerta for the help. It has big Mead a photoarchive.


----------



## catfish (Jan 16, 2015)

Great info! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## serg (Mar 25, 2015)




----------

